# Ants and Termites remedy



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

If the ants are emptying the liquid bait that is great. Just keep feeding them, maybe more traps. I use Terro and it has taken all summer to get the traffic (small ants) down to hopefully zero.

Not a pro on termites so will let others comment.

Bud


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

As far as the termites, the liquid barrier the company injected into the ground is supposed to kill from coming from outside and into the home.
The problem is, once they are already IN the home, if they have a water source somewhere (like your air conditioner, water holding gutters etc) they now don't have to cross the "barrier" anymore.
Depending on the chemical injection, it may be one the termites can or cannot detect.
If it's one they can detect they won't go thru it, but now they are already in the home.
So YES they should have installed poison bait traps where they are active IN the home.
They bring it back to the nest and kill the whole colony living in the home.

I take issue with thier method of injection, what they should have done is "Trench" around the home and applied the chemical that way, just injecting in spots can leave "Gaps" for them to travel through, especially if it's a poison they "can" detect.

EDIT... bait or Foam, or Dust, where they are located inside the home.





Search results for: 'termite foam dust'







diypestcontrol.com


----------



## matthew.man.0007 (4 mo ago)

Bud9051 said:


> If the ants are emptying the liquid bait that is great. Just keep feeding them, maybe more traps. I use Terro and it has taken all summer to get the traffic (small ants) down to hopefully zero.
> 
> Not a pro on termites so will let others comment.
> 
> Bud


Thank you for the tip!


----------



## matthew.man.0007 (4 mo ago)

Bud9051 said:


> If the ants are emptying the liquid bait that is great. Just keep feeding them, maybe more traps. I use Terro and it has taken all summer to get the traffic (small ants) down to hopefully zero.
> 
> Not a pro on termites so will let others comment.
> 
> Bud


Thank you for the tip!


----------

